# Video fun



## cguse (Nov 24, 2018)

[ame]https://youtu.be/Rgbx9PgDCWw[/ame]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 30, 2018)

Your gym I'm assuming?


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 16, 2018)

Not very motivating if I am being honest but good try. Branch Warren and Dorian Yates vids are examples of good workout motivation.


----------



## rAJJIN (Dec 18, 2018)

That was cute


----------



## Victory (Jan 3, 2019)

Interesting.


----------



## ald_dupaul (Jan 3, 2019)

Good deal bro

The Growth Clinic Product Specialist 
 We Help Build Better Bodies.
for List & Order
[email protected]


----------

